# Research Chems On A Plane



## bobdylan (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone ever tried bringing say a thing of clen on a plane in your checked baggage? 

It would be liquid if that makes anysort of difference (figure that makes it worst than pills : / ).

I ask because I am traveling and while some stuff that doesn't get dosed e/d will be shipped, I would rather not have to spring on next day air shipping just to ensure that my pet rat doesn't miss a dosing of it's meds.

I've brought lots of unusual shit on planes before but no experience with this while I am aware that TSA is incompetent and you could chance bringing anything on a plane in checked baggage I would rather not risk losing any goodies.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 3, 2011)

Think it should be fine as long as its less than 100ml bottle.


----------



## Slice N Dice (Aug 3, 2011)

Take the label off.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 3, 2011)

Slice N Dice said:


> Take the label off.



Really?

I don't think TSA will have the slightest clue what clen is


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought this thread was about a sequel to a shit movie.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 3, 2011)

Risky for sure. Pills would be no sweat.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 3, 2011)

ya...pills you could just put in an tylenol bottle or something.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 3, 2011)

put it in a hairspray bottle, or other liquid bottle, or put it in your pocket.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 3, 2011)

Ehh forget it I won't take my chances.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Aug 3, 2011)

yea too much risk ro take research chems on a plane, may not be worth it. You may just have to buy new chems.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 4, 2011)

You won't get arrested for it. If they tell you you can take it with you on a plane just bin it.

You can always put it in the luggage you check in


----------



## Mooksman (Aug 5, 2011)

I just flew 2x with research chems. No problem at all. They're not illegal. They come from inside the USA. Gear might have to b mailed tho


----------



## basskiller (Aug 5, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> put it in a hairspray bottle, or other liquid bottle, or put it in your pocket.



are you crazy? and if they happen to check you and they find it.. Your definitely missing your flight 


for the guy that said remove the label.. also a huge mistake.. They could detain you until the shit is tested.. 

The airlines don't screw around.. 


My advice
Leave the shit home


----------



## Dannie (Aug 6, 2011)

Cmon, its not illegal to posses it.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 6, 2011)

I think you made the right decision in saying you don't want to risk it. If you REALLY need to have your clen every day (a day or two waiting for mail is NOT gonna kill you bro) then spend the cash and next-day mail it. an airline will not look to kindly on smuggling unknown, unlabeled liquids - specifically research chemicals onto one of their passenger jets, especially with the scares they face from liquids on planes already. another option, depending on where you're flying to, see if theres anyone in the area you would trust to send your shit to beforehand and pick it up when you get there.

then you dont miss a day of dosing, you aren't smuggling illegal or illicit chemicals on a commercial airline during a period of continually increasing airport security, and you dont have to worry about where to ship or getting a p.o. box for the short period of time you need to get chems to where you're going.

if you do need, for whatever reason, bring the chems with you put them in a different container. if they are alcohol suspensions put them in an empty nip of vodka perhaps? if they're glycerol suspensions maybe a travel shampoo bottle. either way put it in checked luggage, not carry-on. and do not carry it on yourself (i know airports around my area have the body-scan machines now, and i doubt they want to see you with your boxer breifs full of chems)


----------



## Movin_weight (Aug 6, 2011)

i've flown half a dozen times with research chems. If you check your bag it's completely no sweat. If you only have carry-on, I've had pple search my bag and not even look twice at it. The only thing they care about is something that looks like a bomb or knife


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 15, 2011)

Movin_weight said:


> i've flown half a dozen times with research chems. If you check your bag it's completely no sweat. If you only have carry-on, I've had pple search my bag and not even look twice at it. The only thing they care about is something that looks like a bomb or knife



or liquids, or drugs... of which these are both


----------

